# Linux DSL-Modem von Arcor installieren



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wie installier ich ein dsl-modem von arcor unter linux. ich benutze linux erst seit ein paar tagen um genau zu sein seit 2.

MfG KooF


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

Was ist das denn für ein Modem? Intern oder über Ethernetkarte?
Welche Dist hast du denn?


----------



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

Es ist ein Modem über Ethernet. Die distanz ist vielleicht höchstens 50cm bis 1m. Es ist von der Arcor.

P.S.: Was ist eigentlich Ethernet ich meine was heist das oder bedeutet es/das?
Noch eine Frage: Was ist der unterschied zwischen Internet und Intranet. Was bedeutet der Begriff Intranet.


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

Und welche Distribution hast du? Also SuSE, RedHat, Debian oder was?
Ethernet ist eine Netzwerktechnik, der Begriff umfastt aber sehr viel, also Protokolle, Hardware etc.

Internet ist "das Internet" bzw. ein WAN und ein Intranet ist z.B. ein lokales Netzwerk in einer Firma, also ein LAN.


----------



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

Achso. Danke für die Info.
Wie meinst du das mit Distribution? Ich hab das ganz normale Suse Linux.
Warum? Ist Debian was anderes? (Von Knoppix hab ich schon mal was gehört, dass ist das B-Programm(Linux) das man _auch_ von CD starten kann.


----------



## generador (13. Februar 2005)

Also
Richte über Yast mal deinen DFÜ Zugang ein
Ein DSL Modem musst du nicht extra installierern, es geht über die Netzwerkkarte


----------



## KooF (14. Februar 2005)

Ok mach ich, ich melde mich dann wieder wenn es nicht geklappt hat oder wenn es probleme gibt.


----------



## KooF (20. Februar 2005)

Wie befürchtet gibts ein Problem. Es gibt bei meinem Suse Linux 9.2 Pro x86-i386 unter Yast keine funktion o.ä. das mit DFÜ-Verbindungen etwas zu tun hat. Was nun?


----------

